# Detour report 6-21-09



## SoggyPaws (Jun 10, 2009)

Fishing really has picked up around Detour. Nothing yet in the Soo but we went down to Detour this evening and went 4 for 7 (I know, I was fishing with my son and he's 7 so it was a little hectic on the boat). I'm working on something and he's like "The pole is vibrating" and i'm like yea it does that from the engine vibration.....Little later I look up and there is a fish on and then it comes off. Stuff like that.

Fished for only about 1.5 hours before dark and about a half hour after dark.

Anyway, the fish are in. Go get em.


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

you talking Atlantics or kings?


----------



## paulywood (Sep 2, 2005)

Any herring reports?


----------



## SoggyPaws (Jun 10, 2009)

Ralph Smith said:


> you talking Atlantics or kings?


I haven't seen an Atlantic yet this year. 1 steelhead, 1 laker, and the rest kings. 



paulywood said:


> Any herring reports?


Nothing going on yet. I am watching that like a hawk right now. I want to get my son out there for the super fast action.


----------



## paulywood (Sep 2, 2005)

My wife really wants to go up there and fish herring so if you could let me know when they show up I would appreciate it.
Thanks,
Nick


----------



## BigWoods Bob (Mar 15, 2007)

We fished DeTour Sat-Monday. Caught fish each day. Averaged 2-4 per trip, with a mix of Lakers, Kings and Atlantics. Best trip was 7 (6 Atlantics and 1 King). This was my first trip up and we came primarily for Atlantics. I would rate the fishing as pretty slow, except for the 7 fish outing. Quite a bit of time on the water for 2-4 fish. Maybe I'm spoiled fishing lake Michigan????? The other thing that I was somewhat surprised about was the size of the Atlantics... they seemed pretty small to me. The biggest we caught was about 7 pounds and most were only 2-4 pounds.... not too much of a fight on trolling gear :sad:. Anyway... we still had a great time and the DeTour/Drummond area was beautiful. 

Bob


----------



## paulywood (Sep 2, 2005)

According to the DNR report the herring have appeared in McKay Bay. Any first-hand info?


----------



## fishinmachine2 (May 7, 2004)

BigWoods Bob said:


> We fished DeTour Sat-Monday. Caught fish each day. Averaged 2-4 per trip, with a mix of Lakers, Kings and Atlantics. Best trip was 7 (6 Atlantics and 1 King). This was my first trip up and we came primarily for Atlantics. I would rate the fishing as pretty slow, except for the 7 fish outing. Quite a bit of time on the water for 2-4 fish. Maybe I'm spoiled fishing lake Michigan????? The other thing that I was somewhat surprised about was the size of the Atlantics... they seemed pretty small to me. The biggest we caught was about 7 pounds and most were only 2-4 pounds.... not too much of a fight on trolling gear :sad:. Anyway... we still had a great time and the DeTour/Drummond area was beautiful.
> 
> Bob


 
NIce job on the fish!! I'm heading up there next Sunday for Herring and was wondering what you got your fish on!! I only have lead core to use on my Lund so no downriggers or dipsays for me!! Thanks!!

Scott


----------



## BigWoods Bob (Mar 15, 2007)

Scott-- We were fishing out of a 16.5' tiller walleye boat, so your Lund should probably be similar to what we were using. I have two riggers mounted on it and we ran 2 lines on riggers w/ sliders, two dipsey rods (we used the medium walleye sized dipseys, I believe they were the Walker 30' models) and two core rods (2-5 colors) that were alternated with snap weights at times.

I can't say that any one set up was hot. We took fish on all three presentations, but I think that more came on the cores/snaps and the dipseys than on the riggers. The sliders on the riggers took as many shots as the line off the ball. 

As far as lures... we ran primarily spoons. Smaller sizes like NK 4D's, Stingers, etc. I also ran one Spin Doctor on a rigger and it took several Lakers and one atlantic. 

I really wouldn't say that I had a program that was really going "gang busters", that I could zero in on, Kind of a little bit of everything. Hope this helps.

Bob

By the way....I was thinking of heading back up next Tues-Wed, to take a buddy that will be moving out of state soon. Kind of our last trip together before he moves, so if anyone has an update on the fishing at DeTour (for Atlantics) or in the Soo, it would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks again.


----------



## fishinmachine2 (May 7, 2004)

BigWoods Bob said:


> Scott-- We were fishing out of a 16.5' tiller walleye boat, so your Lund should probably be similar to what we were using. I have two riggers mounted on it and we ran 2 lines on riggers w/ sliders, two dipsey rods (we used the medium walleye sized dipseys, I believe they were the Walker 30' models) and two core rods (2-5 colors) that were alternated with snap weights at times.
> 
> I can't say that any one set up was hot. We took fish on all three presentations, but I think that more came on the cores/snaps and the dipseys than on the riggers. The sliders on the riggers took as many shots as the line off the ball.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks for the info!! We will be fishing mainly herring but if we get bored with that we will give the trolling a shot!! Thanks again!!

Scott


----------



## 2tundras (Jan 11, 2005)

Haven't caught wind on anything in McKay Bay.


----------



## Riffle (Dec 16, 2002)

heard the flies are starting to hatch in better numbers, any new news for whities or atlantics in the area?


----------

